
Google vs. Oracle America - blakewatson
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_v._Oracle_America
======
blakewatson
I keep thinking of the potential fallout of copyrightable APIs. I don't know
who's right here, but I can't help but think that copyrightable APIs would
stifle the proliferation of good software.

